# kernel config[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I have lost my kernel config and I'm in the process of creating a new kernel image, here's what I'm getting

http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/dsc0120172.php

here's my kernel .config:

http://pastebin.com/wfhP2jQQ

I have / on software raid (/dev/md0), /boot on /dev/sda and here's my grub.conf:

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel2 root=/dev/md0 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd  

and my fstab line:

/dev/md0        /       ext4    defaults        0 1

thanksLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Mon Aug 11, 2014 5:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

Please post your lspci output.

The panic strace is not useful to me but a text message would be.  It will be Kernel Panic! ....

The .... verbatim would be good.

Everything you posted looks self consistent but it may not be right for your hardware.

lspci will tell us that.

Is it the kernel config in this post?

Its still on the pastebin and I have it as I changed it still.

----------

## mir3x

But u know that in /boot might be old config?

( btw before that trace was there any message ?  in trace I see mount_block_root, so i guess file system drivers are not in kernel or something from disk - but thats just guess? )

 Maybe u need CONFIG_MD_RAID1 also ?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

it is that .config, but after using make oldconfig

here's my lspci:

localhost ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD780 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RX780/RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RX780/RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

05:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

----------

## Adel Ahmed

where is the config in /boot?

I tried adding md1, same panic

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well a new panic strace has come up, I cannot reproduce the behaviour, the messages alternate randomly

http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/dsc0121152.php

----------

## mir3x

check this ? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-947006-start-0.html

( I have just a lot of configs in /boot named config-3.X.Y-Z, -maybe 'make install' copies them ?thought that u might have u it too, no idea why u dont have)

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I never used make install unfortunately, I just copy everything myself(except for the modules)

I forgot to add, the system works on an older kernel, metadata is 0.90, I'm not using an initrd, grub 0.97

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blakdeath,

A few things.   In the panic message, unknown-block(9,0) in useful.

Thats the kernel major and minor numbers of the device you have in root= ... in this case /dev/md0.

The message means that the kernel cannot see /dev/md0.  Lets look at why not.

From your lspci  

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] 

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller 

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03) 
```

From your kernel config you have

```
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set
```

As you have CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y, then you only have support for 

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] 
```

If your hard drives are connected to the JMicron controller, the kernel cannot see them.  The drivers are hidden inside the 

```
# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set
```

menu.

Further, your one working SATA Controller is in IDE mode.  This will make it slow and in some cases, only a small number of its ports work.  Again, if you are trying to use disabled ports, it won't work.  IDE mode is intended for use once only by Windows XP users, so that they can install the ahci driver then switch away from IDE mode forever.  Its a BIOS setting. Ensure its not set to legacy or IDE mode.  lspci will show  

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
```

when you have it right.

So ... fix your BIOS setting ... that might be enough.

Add the drivers for your other SATA/IDE chipsets.

There are other things it can be too but from the information you have posted so far, thats the next steps.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

simply fixing the bios settings was enough

I changed the sata mode from native IDE to ahci and as a result, sata ports are running in ahci mode now(that didn't fix the main issue)

what fixed the main issue was on the bios, there was some setting that ran the third and fourth sata ports in IDE mode, I changed that to SATA mode and the system booted succesfully

thanks Neddy

problem solved

----------

